# Remote Car Starter



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm playing with the idea of getting one installed on my dad's car for his birthday. Anyone know how much (ballpark) it would cost me to get it + installation?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Depending on the unit... I'd guess you'd pay $450-600 for a good one, installed.


----------



## Albotoni (Sep 15, 2005)

I had one installed with the same original remote. Took these guys a wile to figure it out but they did it.

I press open open close and my car turns on.
cost me about 200$


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I always thought they were a waste of money kind of. In the little time it takes to walk from from your remote's distance to your car offers little benefits of it starting before you get there. Bragging rights & a conversation starter would be the most value, i suppose.


----------



## that one guy (Jul 16, 2008)

its useful if you want to warm your car up in the winter without having to go out. It's nice when the temperatures are freezing.


----------



## xxxRichxxx (Oct 17, 2010)

*need a quote on remote car starter*



Alvizzo913 said:


> I'm playing with the idea of getting one installed on my dad's car for his birthday. Anyone know how much (ballpark) it would cost me to get it + installation?


I have a 2006 3 series BWM (325xi).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Vornado said:


> I always thought they were a waste of money kind of. In the little time it takes to walk from from your remote's distance to your car offers little benefits of it starting before you get there.


Come visit any northern state in the winter, park your car outside during a snow and ice storm, and then re-think your answer. Its about being able to start a car parked outside and letting it warm up/defrost before going at it with the ice scraper.


----------

